# Wine cellar build step 1...racks



## mendozer (Aug 22, 2018)

We're about to move into a bigger home and I was about to purchase a sweet Le Cache wine cabinet off Craigslist but the seller couldn't wait for me to arrange for movers (because it was a big heavy sucker!)

So now I'm in the dream phase of my own cellar, built in place. I will have a space on slab (old garage that was converted into storage space) to put this on. I'm thinking either CellarPro cooling or maybe a CoolBot using an air conditioner. The sucky thing was I really didn't want to build racks and this one would have had racks for 620 bottles. Ugh!

I'm handy with wood but it's a major time suck cutting and arranging pieced for traditional wood racks. I've done PVC drain pipe for a small wine rack years ago, and think that would be cool to stack them up wall to wall up to say 6 feet high and have them friction fit. Then i saw the goat panel racks which looks easy, but I'd have to make it more legit than the images I've seen online. TerraCotta looks cool, but finding that now is fairly hard around here. 

I'm planning to fill a space about 10 feet wide, maybe go up 6 or 7 feet high, I'll put in a counter as well and maybe a storage shelf for my winemaking stuff. 

so I guess my major question is now is comparing and contrasting rack material. I'll figure out the insulation value for walls, cooling method, framing, etc later. What's your favorite rack, vote!


----------



## pillswoj (Aug 22, 2018)

Wood with aircraft cable....












Wine Rack



__ pillswoj
__ Dec 18, 2017
__ 2





The uprights between bottles are 1x3 strapping front and back


----------



## mendozer (Aug 23, 2018)

that's a cool idea. I like using that cable stuff, used it many times on craft projects. I wonder if that's cheaper than goat panels (since that wouldn't need intermediate vertical strips of wood)


----------



## pillswoj (Aug 23, 2018)

I did not like the look of goat panels, to utilitarian for my taste even if I trimmed in wood. My previous racks were basic black painted wire rack that was probably made out of goat panels.


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 23, 2018)

Other, please explain in post
Any of the options in the list. Or rocks. Or cinder blocks. Or hover boards. Or witchcraft. Or anything else that I have at hand or can use. I am not pretentious about storage solutions. Neither the wine nor I care what kind of rack is holding up the bottle during storage. I only care what is *in* the bottle and that it is stored properly.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ikea ones work fine for me, not the prettiest but they keep the corks submerged.


----------



## Loghousewines (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Loghousewines (Nov 2, 2018)

Just finished my wine rack/bar. Turned out better than expected.


----------



## sdelli (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks great! Are those windows behind it or lights?


----------



## Loghousewines (Nov 16, 2018)

Lights. LED strip lights. Home Depot, 25' for $65. Peel and stick, very nice lights.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Nov 17, 2018)

I like the Ikea option. They have a couple of good options for the kitchen or dining area and a more basic (cheaper) option for the crush/fermentation/storage space.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 17, 2018)

Loghousewines said:


> View attachment 52042


Love the live edge countertop/shelf, looks awesome!
Mike


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 19, 2019)

I like the mix of wood and metal. I want the wood to take center stage though.












Rack In Progress 11



__ kevinlfifer
__ Nov 14, 2018


----------

